# my enclosure that i am building



## nook171 (Nov 22, 2006)

hey guys/gals i have just started to build my 4ftx2ftx3ft enclosure hers a pic i am trying to finish it to noght so i will put up pics every hour
rgds nick

View attachment 4426


----------



## Earthling (Nov 22, 2006)

Good start.


----------



## nook171 (Nov 22, 2006)

*2 pic*

heres a second pic

View attachment 4440


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 22, 2006)

not an hour yet and already another pic lol


----------



## Ristof (Nov 22, 2006)

starting to look good
I see you are more productive then me who is still stuck at work and not going home soon by the looks of things.


----------



## nook171 (Nov 22, 2006)

*front yay almost done*

heres another pic i have put the side on and the front and inserted the glass now just have to put the roof on


View attachment 4446


----------



## nook171 (Nov 22, 2006)

bump


----------



## cam (Nov 22, 2006)

Why did you bump it after 5 minutes?


----------



## nook171 (Nov 22, 2006)

??


----------



## nook171 (Nov 22, 2006)

im putting mre pics up now any way


----------



## nook171 (Nov 22, 2006)

*yay done now to put in the lights and all the snake things*

yay


View attachment 4454


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 22, 2006)

sweet man, when you coming to make mine lol, what size is it, and how much did it cost you all up


----------



## nook171 (Nov 22, 2006)

4ftx2ftx3ft and it cost me all up $30


----------



## warp81 (Nov 22, 2006)

makin ur own is way more cost effective, im jus bout to build a 6ft ;3ft;3ft all up it will cost me bout 200 wit everythin. if you no of a place that can sell me somethin that size please pm me


----------



## nook171 (Nov 22, 2006)

wot a 6x3x3?


----------



## warp81 (Nov 22, 2006)

nook171 said:


> wot a 6x3x3?


yeah


----------



## warp81 (Nov 22, 2006)

may sound dumb but kind find the times by on my keyboard


----------



## nook171 (Nov 22, 2006)

so u want to find that size enclosure is that rite?


----------



## warp81 (Nov 22, 2006)

na i was jus stating if any1 could sell me 1 for under the price i can build it ill take it! thats building it out of melemine, glass etc


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 22, 2006)

hey, great stuff!!!

great that ur postin step by step pics too


----------



## nook171 (Nov 22, 2006)

i could make u 1 for about $80 thas the wood glass and latches and stuff but i live in qld so i carnt


----------



## warp81 (Nov 22, 2006)

serious. how do u get the material and the light fittings and thermostat so cheap


----------



## nook171 (Nov 22, 2006)

light fittings only cost about $2 frm mitre 10 the thermostat cost me $60 off trading post the material cost me a dozen of vb frm ma next door neighbour (he has a mill) and the glas i found lying in the garage and still got a bit left


----------



## warp81 (Nov 22, 2006)

lucky bugger, i hope my enclosure comes up as good as urs. the most expensive bit 4 me will b the glass


----------



## nook171 (Nov 23, 2006)

just go out and buy a cheep 3ft tank then just cut the seals and use the 2 3ft pecies as the 2 sliding doors at the front well thats if u are making sliding doors at the front


----------



## pavlova (Nov 23, 2006)

it looks good, wish i could make one but don't even have the tools and any idea of how. I would love to make one for my bredli (for when he's bigger) just to have the satisfaction of doing it myself. What wood is that your using? Are you going to paint it? Anyway Great job u must be proud.
Pav


----------



## Earthling (Nov 23, 2006)

Warp81 i go to a slavage yard/demolition place and you can get glass and melamine sheets cheap. I pay $20 for a 2400 x 1200 sheet of melamine and $3 for each sheet of glass(i buy 2 for sliding glass doors) and you build to fit. Cheap.


----------



## nook171 (Nov 23, 2006)

im useind marine ply bdnt no if im going to paint it yet still deciding ae


----------



## Auzlizardking (Nov 23, 2006)

*Enclosure*



warp81 said:


> makin ur own is way more cost effective, im jus bout to build a 6ft ;3ft;3ft all up it will cost me bout 200 wit everythin. if you no of a place that can sell me somethin that size please pm me



I couldn't even build a melamine enclosure for that.


----------



## nook171 (Nov 23, 2006)

wots a melamine??


----------



## 6ftPython (Nov 23, 2006)

Melamine is type of material it's made of.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 23, 2006)

melamine is the wood used for shelving in your kitchen cupboards its just laminated board...


----------



## nook171 (Nov 23, 2006)

oh ok i just used marine ply


----------



## Timotei (Nov 23, 2006)

U made that whole thing out of marine ply ?? *** ?? U hav 2 be joking. U must mean that u did MDF then veneered it with marine ply! Was it scrap ? If not the materials wldve cost u a fortune! 2mm marine costs a fortune!

Btw, wat sort of joins u got ? Wld u mind posting a bit of a blueprint ? Might make one myself.


----------



## nook171 (Nov 23, 2006)

mfd? and it's 10mm and my next door neighbour has heaps and he has his own mill so it dosnt cost me much


----------



## Timotei (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow, lucky u. MDF's lyk chipboard, is cheapest stuff u can get pretty much. Cld u post a blueprint ?


----------



## nook171 (Nov 23, 2006)

heres the orignal blue prints

2x500wx4ftl top and bottem part 
1x440wx4ft back
1xtreated pine 30wX4ftL then cut in half the run it through a table top saw at 10mm from centre at both sides with a 8mm cut


----------



## Timotei (Nov 23, 2006)

Wat did u use the treated pine for ? I hope nowhere that the herps will touch, seeing as it does have ****nic in it!


----------



## Timotei (Nov 23, 2006)

ARG, i sed a-r-s-e-nic. IT'S AN ELEMENT PEOPLE! DON'T CENSOR THE ELEMENTS!!!

Btw, wat sort of joins did u use ? Dowels ?


----------



## nook171 (Nov 23, 2006)

i no wot a-r-s-e nic is i used it for the sliding doors so they wont touch it


----------



## Timotei (Nov 23, 2006)

Ok, so i ask again, wat joins did you use ? Did u use conventional runners to sit the glass on ? Where'd u get the glass from ? Did u order it to size or did u get a glass cutter to do it ?


----------



## cam (Nov 23, 2006)

$30 all up where did you get your wood from?


----------



## nook171 (Nov 23, 2006)

*runners*

heres some pics for the sliding glass

View attachment 4483


View attachment 4484


----------



## Timotei (Nov 23, 2006)

Ok cool, so my questions still remain tho. Where'd u get the glass from ? Did u order it to size or did u get a glass cutter to do it ?

AND

Wat joins did u use ??


----------



## nook171 (Nov 23, 2006)

i used a 2 ft fish tank that i had that never got used and joints ??


----------



## nook171 (Nov 23, 2006)

and the joints are a bit like tounge and grove type joints


----------



## pavlova (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi nook171
I just went to bunnings and looked in to making one similar to yours, but it all seams so hard. Did you find it hard, and do you have the tools to do it. I don't i wanna make one 4ftx2ftx2ft or 3ftx4ftx2ft but all the plans i made just couldn't work, i just don't have the idea. Do you have woodwork experience, that enclosure looks good.
Just basically wanna know if you found it hard
Pav


----------

